# Telling the difference between an INFP and an INFJ.



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

Hotaru said:


>


Awww. Thanks. I admit to butting heads with INFPs from time to time (mainly when they cannot back up their emotional judgements with any sound logic, and when you call them on it, they say, "You just can't understand!"), but how can anyone not see the value of the INFP type? You're naturally warm and fuzzies; you guys are like teddy bears.*

*–Which, of course, makes the ISFP a sex-doll. :laughing:


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> INFJ is an INFP on steroids.
> 
> INFJ are less flashy. More no nonsense. Like to boss around people more, but are still more accommodating. INFP appears more detached than INFJ, but INFJ is actually more detached than INFP.


Nice Observation


----------



## TimShen (Jul 31, 2014)

most NFs are highly people-orientated., both love people., the different might be IJs love to live with the same way what they used to be., INFPs are more adapted to each one.,if comparing with INFJs., both are quite friendly., and have great morale., 

the same common here is., both feel awkward at operating machines., they don't need any high-tech machine for supporting their lovely life.,lol., :happy:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

This may be useful. happy introvert | Enneagram... Exploring Your True Self


----------



## LyeLye (Apr 24, 2014)

Hotaru said:


> Wow this thread has turned into a competition and it makes me sad.
> 
> There are obvious differences between INFJs and INFPs because, while we are both intuitive introverts, our functions are completely mirrored so our ways to see the world are so different but that's a huge strength not a reason of conflict. We can learn from each other, INFJs can learn how to see the world more subjectively and more innocently, focusing more on their own personal emotions while INFPs can benefit greatly from the more analytical, confident and people oriented nature of INFJs. *No one hates more on INFPs than INFPs themselves but reading all of these things makes me feel bad, I mean there is no need to put down a type to praise another.* Maybe INFPs cannot be spiritual leaders but they're the authors of millions of songs, books and paintings that are still able to touch people's hearts even years and years after their death.
> 
> *NiFe* = Deep understanding and support towards a group's causes or needs, the messenger or spiritual leader. // *FiNe* = Deep understanding of subjective feelings and a strong connection to individuals, the poet or revolutionary.


Yep, this thread was a bit depressing. Everything you wrote was well-said but the bolded section was really spot on. I must admit to feeling worse about my Type the more I hear what others think of us, so when your post reminded me of our strengths it made me feel a little better. Anyways, I really hope people will be slightly more respectful and considerate, especially when posting about other Types. I really would be interested to hear more perspectives on the differences, since I've been typed as an INFJ before.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

LyeLye said:


> Yep, this thread was a bit depressing. Everything you wrote was well-said but the bolded section was really spot on. I must admit to feeling worse about my Type the more I hear what others think of us, so when your post reminded me of our strengths it made me feel a little better. Anyways, I really hope people will be slightly more respectful and considerate, especially when posting about other Types. *I really wold be interested to hear more perspectives on the differences, since I've been typed as an INFJ before.*


Absolutely, that's why I started this thread; not to say which type is better (that would be, none of them), but to examine the differences, especially since those difference are not widely understood, as so many INFPs think they're INFJs and vice versa.

It especially drives me crazy when people say, "I'm an INFx." Seriously, what?


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

BlackFandango said:


> Absolutely, that's why I started this thread; not to say which type is better (that would be, none of them), but to examine the differences, especially since those difference are not widely understood, as so many INFPs think they're INFJs and vice versa.
> 
> It especially drives me crazy when people say, "I'm an INFx." Seriously, what?


I just imagine we want to be part of the special 1% club that INFJs inhabit.

I mean like who wouldn't want to have the rarest personality type?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

BlackFandango said:


> Awww. Thanks. I admit to butting heads with INFPs from time to time (mainly when they cannot back up their emotional judgements with any sound logic, and when you call them on it, they say, "You just can't understand!"), but how can anyone not see the value of the INFP type? You're naturally warm and fuzzies; you guys are like teddy bears.*
> 
> *–Which, of course, makes the ISFP a sex-doll. :laughing:


Guilty! I end up justifying anything with "You can't understand!" or "It just felt like the right thing to do" or even worse answering to any kind of debate with a mix of apologizing and sneaky passive aggressiveness. I'm very non confrontational and hold everything in but at the same time some issues touch me deeply enough to pushing me to say something so I end up being all like "I'm sorry but isn't your opinion a little too judgmental and narrow minded? *insert something about peace&individualism here* I respect it anyway, I just think you can't understand how they feel" after hesitating for a million years. Being a triple withdrawn doesn't help either.

INFJs are gorgeous too! What toy could you be? I bet you're a limited edition puzzle! Hard to find, hard to figure out but when people do, they end up learning a lot more while feeling that special kind of satisfaction! While the poor puzzle is exhausted because its pieces kept being messed up and taken apart. I don't even know, I'm probably not good at this but I love the idea. Psssst... ENFPs are the sex dolls! Especially sx ones.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

strayfire said:


> I just imagine we want to be part of the special 1% club that INFJs inhabit.
> 
> I mean like who wouldn't want to have the rarest personality type?


The trade-off for being the rarest type is that we're, in many ways, the least well-understood.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

I've noticed this with xNTPs and xNTJs as well. Maybe it's extraverted intuition at work? Those of us with Ne have at one point imagined ourselves as Nis and maybe even pretended to ourselves we were Ni as part of trying to develop Si habits and routines to end our procrastination. I know I certainly admire the NJ-ability to get things done!


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

Hotaru said:


> Guilty! I end up justifying anything with "You can't understand!" or "It just felt like the right thing to do" or even worse answering to any kind of debate with a mix of apologizing and sneaky passive aggressiveness. I'm very non confrontational and hold everything in but at the same time some issues touch me deeply enough to pushing me to say something so I end up being all like "I'm sorry but isn't your opinion a little too judgmental and narrow minded? *insert something about peace&individualism here* I respect it anyway, I just think you can't understand how they feel" after hesitating for a million years. Being a triple withdrawn doesn't help either.
> 
> *INFJs are gorgeous too! What toy could you be? I bet you're a limited edition puzzle! Hard to find, hard to figure out but when people do, they end up learning a lot more while feeling that special kind of satisfaction! While the poor puzzle is exhausted because its pieces kept being messed up and taken apart. I don't even know, I'm probably not good at this but I love the idea.* Psssst... ENFPs are the sex dolls! Especially sx ones.


I was gonna say "magic 8-ball," but I like yours better.


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

hannahdonot said:


> INFPs are quick to adapt themselves to others, while INFJs generally criticize and judge people based on their values. For that reason, INFJs are overall less gullible and impressionable when compared to INFPs.


Based on my experience, the opposite is actually more true; my INFJ cousin is more likely to change her values than I am. She has this whole set of beliefs that she will argue constantly, but at the end of the day her values are constantly changing. I have few values/beliefs and they rarely change, so I really don't see the point in arguing them. 

We basically have the exact opposite problem; she changes her persona so often that it makes me question her authenticity and I am hopelessly stuck in my ways.


----------



## RoseAlone (Feb 1, 2014)

Also INFP's and INFJ's react to problems differently. The INFJ wants to fix it, the INFP wants to understand it (ei we want to know what went wrong in the real world so we can fix our perfect inner fantasy world, because the real world is just to screwed up to fix). 

For example take a conversation in which me, the INFP tries to explain the situation in Isreal to my younger INFJ sister.
I told her the facts, but she couldn't understand why the Isrealis and the Palestinians couldn't co-exist, she kept trying to rationalize it. She started to get on my nerves by trying to find a solution to a problem that I thought had no evident solution. I think that INFJ's are visionaries who won't accept the world as is and work to bend it to what they feel is 'right and fair'. INFPs accept things as they are, but they can imagine a world where things are different. (Normally they write a book about this perfect world, which inspires the INFJ's of the future to create it as reality).

Take famous members of both types.

For the INFJ's you've got Martain Luther King Jr. and Adolf Hitler.
Both of them saw the world as it could be and took it upon themselves to change it. I included Hitler to illustrate why the INFJ's visionary-ness isn't always a good thing. With great INFJ-ness comes great responcibleity.

The INFPs that I can think of of the top of my head are JRR Tolkien and JK Rowling, both writers who created fantastic worlds that were partially inspired by personal experience. Like the Shire from The Lord Of The Rings was inspired by the beautiful rural Britain that Tolkien loved, unfortunately it was disappearing because of industrialization and pollution. Dementors from Harry Potter were inspired by JK Rowling's struggle with depression. INFP's use problems and hardship for inspiration for art.

This is not to say that INFJ's are better than INFP's. Remember the Hitler example? Also, after the visionary INFJ spouts out what the dreamer INFP can recognize as a good idea the INFP will support them. Because while the INFP is a cynic, it hold true that every (INFP) cynic is just a disappointed romantic. The INFP just needs the INFJ to make them realize that change truly is possible. Not everybody can be a leader, but all leaders need support (or advice, which INFP's are capable of giving).


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

phantom_ecstasy said:


> Based on my experience, the opposite is actually more true; my INFJ cousin is more likely to change her values than I am. She has this whole set of beliefs that she will argue constantly, but at the end of the day her values are constantly changing. I have few values/beliefs and they rarely change, so I really don't see the point in arguing them.
> 
> We basically have the exact opposite problem; she changes her persona so often that it makes me question her authenticity and I am hopelessly stuck in my ways.


Actually, I don't mind if someone changes their values - in fact, I think that is natural. I just like it when people stand up for their beliefs/opinions and apply them in their daily lives and relationships, and I see more INFJs doing it than INFPs. I recognize that being less judgmental can be a quality at times, but often, INFPs just come across as... too accepting or tolerant.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)




----------

